# Chicken Meat Tortilla Shell?



## Hiasdamoon (Mar 12, 2018)

So Real Good make these enchiladas with a chicken tortilla. My gf was trying to find a recipe for chicken meat tortillas like in the recipe  instead of using a low carb-or flax seed type wrap. Anyone have something like this?  

Was thinking ground up chicken-some egg whites and what for a binding agent. Hoping one of you have a recipe


----------



## Sully (Mar 12, 2018)

You’re wanting to make the tortilla out of chicken, right? Interesting idea. Never thought of that. I’m in for whatever someone comes up with.


----------



## Hiasdamoon (Mar 13, 2018)

Sully said:


> You’re wanting to make the tortilla out of chicken, right? Interesting idea. Never thought of that. I’m in for whatever someone comes up with.



Yeah. This RealGood Enchilada that I tried from Nutrishop has it so it got me thinking. Might just have to experiment lol.


----------



## muj (Mar 17, 2018)

This is really interesting. I would imagine it would be pretty hard to make at home though. Would be worth a go it would be awesome imo


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

Sounds delicious if it can work


----------

